# Plant ID Help... Plus SNAPPER!



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Found a few plants today that I'd like some help with. The one on the left smells like a type of onion, but has a taproot rather than any kind of tuber. The one on the right is from a 10-12 foot tall bushy plant. The leaves remind me rose, and there is a single thorn below each leaf. The berries (hips?) are very fragrant. It's stem is woody though. Sorry for the poor quality cellphone pics.




























And here's an underwater shot of a Snapping turtle feasting on a bluegill:


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

The left one may be a wild onion. The right is probably prickly ash.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes Prickley Ash ( Devils Walking Stick)
and Wild Onion ( invasive species from Europe )


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the lead, guys. Looks like the common names prickly ash and devil's walking stick can refer to several varieties of plant. After looking at several descriptions, I thought I was dealing with an invasive -- Zanthoxylum simulans -- which is actually a useful herb.










However, the stem of my plant is not thorny and the bark looks different. Also the berries of mine are attached directly to the stem, rather than having their own "cluster" stems.

I think I'll go back and look at the larger plant today, see if I can narrow it down.

KW


----------

